# Good Trainers in Middle Tennessee?



## catiboo (Oct 26, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good dog trainer in Middle Tennessee? And if nobody knows any, how do you feel about petsmart puppy classes?
Thanks!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Nikki Ivey is excellent; I knew her personally from search and rescue and she helped me fix a problem I had with a dog barking at everyone from his truck crate with just a few minutes of guidance....a problem that had befuddled several others.

She looks rather expensive though. May be worth a call for a prelim eval though.She is in Nashville. Sequoyah Shepherds is in TN, maybe you could look them up and call them for a recommendation as well. They may also do training for all I know.

Petsmart is hit or miss. When the sign says "dog trainers wanted no experience necessary" well..........some are good some not so good........


Nikki contact info
Dog Trainer in Nashville, TN | Nikki Ivey | DogSpeak 101


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What area in Mid Tenn? Covers a lot of territory


----------

